# How many of you use Foot Stools during your work?



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

:thumbup:


I could start a poll.... but,



I got a step stool I use every day, for many reasons. If I'm doing a tub/shower valve replacement, I'll put down a rubber mat and sit on that stool for like 8 hours straight, watching my youtube movies on my iPhone and pulling the snacks out of my pockets and eating them.


At some point the faucet is going in, so, the foot stool works perfect.


Since I'm tall, It's usually all I need to stand on top of (gotta be careful) and reach to the ceiling to do anything plumbing related. 


I also use it to raise whatever tools/materials I have closer to where the work is. All that bending over to the floor is not healthy nor good for the back.


My stool :laughing: doesn't get used every day, but it sure is handy! 

Do you use your stool during the day?

Can't use a ladder, too tall. 

I'll post a picture of my stool tomorrow.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I do and here is my stool...........


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I do and here is my stool...........


 

You da man! 

And I like that small nut/large nut accommodation, sweet! No one could ever say it's not yours!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I do and here is my stool...........


LMAOOOO!!! Wonders if they have a extra large model available???? ( Winks)


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> If I'm doing a tub/shower valve replacement, I'll put down a rubber mat and sit on that stool for like 8 hours straight,
> ...



8 Hours for a valve replacement!! 


Please dont post a pic of your stool, I have a bad feeling about this given your bidet thread content


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You a plumber, or a shoe shiner.....:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Airgap said:


> You a plumber, or a shoe shiner.....:laughing:


 






 

A lil' of both I'd say. 


I used my ole' faithful tonight getting my snowblower ready for tomorrow. Being 6' 8" you learn to respect the ground, and that it's made for walking on before kneeling.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I use a bucket


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I do and here is my stool...........


You are a modern day hero! Where do I get one offshore?!?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I do and here is my stool...........


I have the model that has 3 depressions in the center... :laughing:

2 strikes and still has a full count.... :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I have the model that has 3 depressions in the center... :laughing:
> 
> 2 strikes and still has a full count.... :thumbup:


 I have that same model with no depressions in the center. It has a hook on the side for the wifes purse, you all know that's where I keep mine.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

5 gal bucket or 4' stepladder.


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Titan Plumbing said:


> I do and here is my stool...........


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> LMAOOOO!!! Wonders if they have a extra large model available???? ( Winks)


HAHAHAHA Classic


----------



## arnatz26 (Jan 24, 2012)

nice messages and information its help to my knowledge


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

arnatz26 said:


> nice messages and information its help to my knowledge


good info in this thread isnt it ? I also learned alot :laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I use a 5 gallon bucket. In addition to making a decent step stool or seat, you can flip it over to carry your tools, or water, or something.

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> I use a 5 gallon bucket. In addition to making a decent step stool or seat, you can flip it over to carry your tools, or water, or something.


Ya, the 5 gallon bucket. A stool is mighty highfalutin. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

This is what I use:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

You know your old when those 2 indentations in the middle, only work when your standing. :laughing:


----------

